# What is Audyssey telling me.



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

I am running Multi eq xt from a Marantz SR7005. I set all speakers at small and at 0db. When Audyssey was done the front 2 were set at large, the center at small and the Sub had a crossover of 40. I would have thougth it would have lthem all at small and the sub crossed at 80.

Whats up with that?

Lee


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

It must be considering your mains good to 40 Hz. I believe LFE will still go to 120Hz on the sub.

I would manually set the speaker sizes and crossover frequencies as you described and see what you like better.

Obviously, Audessey doesn't necessarily subscribe to THX recommended practice.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Audyssey actually recommend the 80hz for speakers and 120hz for LFE. Its usually the manufacturers changing this, and the result simply reports what Audyssey detects from the speakers. I always change the speakers to 80hz and the LFE to 120 after Audyssey has run.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This may be the norm, after I ran Audyssey I got 40hz fronts, 60Hz center and 40Hz rears. So as the others have suggested just go back in to manually change the crossovers for your speakers.


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

LeeH said:


> I am running Multi eq xt from a Marantz SR7005. I set all speakers at small and at 0db. When Audyssey was done the front 2 were set at large, the center at small and the Sub had a crossover of 40. I would have thougth it would have lthem all at small and the sub crossed at 80.
> 
> Whats up with that?
> 
> Lee


I think changing all xovers for your mains, center, and surrounds to 80 will serve you well. Try for music and some movies and see . Audyssey let's you do that with no issues


----------



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

Sold!!!! I'll go back to 80 and 120lfe and see how it sounds


----------



## wallyjog (Jul 7, 2011)

Question instructions for one sub is halfway volume but 2 subs are 75dbs. What should I do re this with aodyssey set up


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

wallyjog said:


> Question instructions for one sub is halfway volume but 2 subs are 75dbs. What should I do re this with aodyssey set up


I set both of subs to 74 with no issues. If the final results has trim too negative try 73 or so.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Audyssey doesn't dictate which the manufacters choose as the cutoff for Large/Small. So in many cases you should just override the Large setting and choose a crossover that makes more sense (closer to what your speaker's -3dB point is). The Audyssey correction that was calculated is still applicable after you reset the crossover to a higher value. It's usually better to have the crossover too high than too low

My bookshelf speakers are only rated down to about 60Hz, but Audyssey chose 40Hz, which is too low. Even if the in room response is actually close to 40Hz, it made sense to reset the crossover at 80Hz so that I could let the sub do the heavy lifting instead


----------

